# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  Cara cara finishing / memoles ikan koi sebelum show

## Dony Lesmana

Teman2 Kois 

Waktu cepat berlalu , yang tadinya baru hobby , mungkin sekarang sdh mau ikut KOI SHOW , 

SEKEDAR BERBAGI , saya bukan orang yang suka beli ikan di dealer langsung lalu ikut show , tapi lebih senang ikut show dengan ikan2 yang ada dikolam dan kalau menang show ... Luar biasa senangnya

Tentu saja hal ini melalui proses..

Demikian panduan saya dalam Finishing ikan

2 bulan sebelum show saya akan beri pakan COLOR dengan proporsi 60 % Color dan 40 % GROWTH

1 Bulan sebelum show saya akan beri pakan 100 % HI GROWTH

3 Minggu sebelum show saya akan beri makan 100 % WHEAT GERM

2 Minggu sebelum show saya akan angkat ikan itu ke Vat dan suhunya saya akan turunkan menjadi 25 derajat , per 1 hari akan turun 1 derajat sampai di ending 20 derajat dengan pakan 1 x per hari

1 Minggu sebelum show puasa total dengan  suhu 19 - 20 derajat

H-4 akan karantina dengan garam 0.3

H-3 akan ganti air 50 %

H-2 akan ganti air 50 %

H-1 akan ganti air 50 %

H bawa ikan anda ke tempat show dan diberi RAMUAN AJAIB

Mudah2an bermanfaat... ayo siapkan ikan2 anda ke 10th KOIS FESTIVAL

Salam 

Dony

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Ijin catat suhu dony...

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bbongso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stradivari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

om doni apa cara ini berlaku untuk semua ukuran?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditya10

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roy Alay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Morello

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

